# The International Criminal Court



## FastTrax (Apr 11, 2022)

www.icc-cpi.int

www.facebook.com/InternationalCriminalCourt

www.twitter.com/intlcriminalcourt/status/1398262533816033283?lang=en

https://scholarlycommons.law.case.edu/cgi/viewcontent.cgi?article=2571&context=jil

https://ask.un.org/faq/97157

www.internationalcrimesdatabase.org

https://law.cornell.edu/wex/international_criminal_law

www.cfr.org/backgrounder/role-international-criminal-court

www.amnesty.org/en/what-we-do/international-justice/

www.interpol.int/en

https://lieber.westpoint.edu/time-for-new-war-crimes-commission/

www.hrw.org/topic/international-justice/international-criminal-court

www.usatoday.com/story/news/world/2016/11/17/whats-international-criminal-court-and-why-countries-bailing/94017990/

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/International_Criminal_Court


----------

